# Banking in Singapore



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Moving to Singapore?Expatriate banking services in SingaporeThe Republic of Singapore covers an area of approximately 700 square kilometres, and consists of an island at the southern tip of the Malay Peninsula, plus over 50 small islets.The national language is Malay, but English, Tamil and Mandarin are also widely spoken.Singapore is one of the world’s leading [...]

Click to read the full news article: Banking in Singapore...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

